# Splicing a Audyssey mic cable



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Splicing a severed audyssey mic cable wasnt successful, I carefully twisted the outside wire wrap and the fine center wire separately and taped them both securely, however the receiver is claiming excessive noise (the room is quiet). Am I missing something, is it just not possible to repair a audyssey mic wire?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Twisting and taping is inadequate. You need to *solder *the center leads and solder the ground/shield.


----------



## patchesj (Jun 17, 2009)

Second that.... Solder for sure, and make it clean. Those mics are very touchy to connection issues.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Well thanks for the advice you two, looks like I need to spend some money on a solder kit.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

TypeA said:


> Well thanks for the advice you two, looks like I need to spend some money on a solder kit.


O r a replacement mic, they arent that expensive.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Moonfly said:


> O r a replacement mic, they arent that expensive.


Im finding them on amazon for about $30, is that about right? 

http://www.amazon.com/Marantz-AMC1-Audyssey-Microphone-SR6001/dp/B000QY5SYI/ref=reg_hu-rd_add_1_dp 

Marantz SR8002 is the model but appears this mic is the same for all these:

AV8003, SR6001
SR8002, SR8001
SR7002, SR7001
SR6004, SR6003
SR5004, SR5003

http://www.hideflifestyle.com/marantz-acm1-audyssey-microphone.html

Up until my recent sale of my Onkyo 3007 I was using _that_ calibration mic, I wonder if redoing my calibration with a mic specific to my make/model/class will change the results. The calibration with the Onkyo mic went off without a hitch, any input???


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

As long as the version of Audyssey was the same then the mic should be the same. $30 doesnt seem far off the mark, IIRC I paid about £25 for one for my Onkyo. Better spent on that than a soldering iron you only use one and a repair job mic.

I would contact Onkyo, they might have a specific dealer in your area that stocks replacement mics. I would also use the specific mic for your amp, just to be sure.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Near as I can tell both the Marantz and Onkyo use the same Audyssey ACM-1H mic. However the Onkyo had Audyssey DSX, the Marantz has MultEQ.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

The mics may look the same but may not be calibrated the same. Its worth checking to be sure. They may well be the same, but I cant tell you for sure, and unless anyone else can, then you would need to ask Onkyo or Audyssey for the answer if you need to be sure.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’d suggest just soldering on a new plug where the cable is severed, then using a 3.5 mm mono extension cord from someplace like Monoprice to make up the extra length. The Canare F11-F12 3.5 mm plugs are the best on the market, IMO, as they have a large barrel for easy soldering. Most 3.5 plugs are tiny things that are tedious to work with, even for an experienced DIY cable maker.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

